# Enfer du Vatican



## JiPiJou

Sur le forum anglais-français, une question est posée quant à la traduction de : « Des feuilles de vigne se substituent aux sexes d'homme, lesquels sont parfois soigneusement retirés pour être entreposés dans *l'Enfer du Vatican*,... »

Or nous ne trouvons pas de traduction anglaise du mot « enfer » même si beaucoup de bibliothèques en ont (ou en ont eu) un, dont la BN à Paris (qui en a proposé une exposition en 2008).

A défaut de terme anglais, existerait-il un mot italien équivalant pour désigner ce qui me semble être officiellement le « Index Librorum Prohibitorum » ? Encore que, ici, il semble qu'il s'agisse plutôt d'une réserve de musée puisqu'il n'est pas question de livres mais de sculptures.

Merci pour vos suggestions.


----------



## Corsicum

Pour les textes en Italien et d’autres langues on retrouve aussi très souvent : Index Expurgatorius
_*Exemple : « Index Expurgatorius* sin dal 1232 da papa Gregorio IX »_
Pour ce cas il sera difficile d’échapper au latin,....déjà très diffusé  ?


----------



## itka

Les livres "mis à l'Index" ou "Libri messi all'Indice" sont-ils conservés physiquement dans une bibliothèque ? 
Il me semble qu'il ne s'agit que d'une liste...


----------



## brian

Salut JiPiJou, j'ai trouvé le terme "inferno" (ici) mais j'ai l'impression que c'est tout simplement une traduction du mot français, peut-être parce qu'au fond il s'agit d'un concept tout à fait français.

P.S. Selon le même site, le terme équivalent en anglais est "collection of immoral books".


----------



## JiPiJou

Merci de ces premières informations.

1) Il semble que ce terme d'un "enfer" pour le département qui garde les livres licencieux dans une bibliothèque est donc typiquement français. Faut-il en conclure que les bibliothèques des autres pays qui ont une section de ce genre (Wikipedia mentionne la British Library, la bibliotèque de St-Pétersbourg et la Bibliothèque Vaticane) n'ont pas de terme aussi imagé et se bornent à les classer (par exemple) dans la "réserve", comme on le fait désormais à la B.N. parisienne ?

2. Puisqu'il est question ici non pas de livres mais d'éléments de *statues *jugés inconvenants, s'agit-il vraiment de l'enfer au sens où on l'entend dans les bibliothèques ? Y aurait-il un enfer des musées ? Ou s'agit-il tout simplement des "réserves", le même mot là encore, du Musée du Vatican ?

3. Tout cela ne participe-t-il pas d'un fantasme romantique alliant sexe et mystère (et religion, dans le cas présent). En somme, lorsque l'auteur que l'on cherche à traduire (et dont les références n'ont pas été données sur le forum Anglais-Français) parle de sexes de statues accumulés massivement dans l'Enfer du Vatican, mentionne-t-il un fait historico-scientifique ou se laisse-t-il aller à un délire à la Dan Brown ?

Voici la phrase complète, qui me semble assez suspecte :
« Des feuilles de vigne se substituent aux sexes d'homme, lesquels sont parfois soigneusement retirés pour être entreposés dans l'Enfer du Vatican, ce qui laisse entrevoir en ce lieu saint une réserve de verges vertigineuse ! ».


----------



## Riverby

J'ai trouvé la phrase ici: Beaux Arts Magazine, août 2009, p 52. Elle est dans une article sur la censure dans l'art. L'écrivain n'a pas donné une référence pour l'information dans la phrase citée.


----------

